
Typography for Developers - refrigerator
https://medium.com/@taimurabdaal/typography-for-developers-975cf2abd1e#.b5himthxu
======
dang
Sockpuppet/promotional votes and comments aren't allowed here. We ban accounts
that do this, so please don't do it.

------
coolboy40
Nice article! Registered just to comment. Always struggle with getting the
right look, this should help a lot.

~~~
refrigerator
Glad you liked it! If you're interested in going deeper, this is really good:
[http://webtypography.net/toc/](http://webtypography.net/toc/)

------
miraan
I've been looking for an article like this for ages. Very nifty CSS tricks,
will definitely be employing a few of those in my next side project. Just a
little bit of line spacing and word spacing seems to make all the difference.
Thanks for putting this out there, love it.

------
HairyDan
This is great, light enough to read start to finish, and dense enough to come
back for specifics.

